# CES 2008: Ask DIRECTV



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Just like last year, I'll be at CES (along with a few other moderators). What would you like me to ask DIRECTV? This year there will be a couple of opportunities for me to ask away.

Of course, I won't be able to ask questions about a particular account, so don't ask me. 

You guys had awesome questions for me last year, I'm betting you can do it again.

Happy Holidays!
Tom


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Update on DirecTV to Go.


----------



## wismile (Jul 20, 2006)

Tom...I would like to know if DirecTV has any plans to offer a "Multimedia" type homepage as part of their Network/DOD offerings. A place where subscribers could access music or podcasts to store on their DVR and/or download to their portable devices. A simple to access page that doesn't require a networked computer.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Update on "All Access" package.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

- Charlie Ergan of Echostar announced a new all MPEG4 DBS system that would provide all the channels their current system does in addition to 200 national HD channels and a large expansion of HD LIL's. Does DirecTV have any similar plans to migrate to an all MPEG4 system to gain more capacity after DirecTV 11 is launched?

- Is DirecTV 12 still tasked to be a ground spare or are their plans to make it operational for extra capacity?

- What's the status of the plan for 'reverse DBS' frequencies for extra capacity?

- When is DirecTV on Demand expected to exit "beta" status? What additional content can we expect to see? Will HBO/Cinemax, ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC be adding content?


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

will we ever get dual live buffers?


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

It would be nice if we could find out if they have any intentions of having a HD only programing package.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

Will Directv ever expand the spot beam coverage for the HD locals so that an entire DMA can receive HD locals? For example in the Raleigh-Durham, NC DMA the HD locals are only available to areas close to Raleigh-Durham.


----------



## fujirich (Oct 9, 2007)

Any update on plans for multi-room viewing (MRV) would be appreciated!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Single Wire Multiswitch (SWM) (8 or 11) and marketing it for homes run for cable and not specifically for DirecTV. Is it going to be cost effective for the basic comsumer? Where can we get ahold of said SWM?


----------



## uncrules (Dec 20, 2005)

RAD said:


> - When is DirecTV on Demand expected to exit "beta" status? What additional content can we expect to see? Will HBO/Cinemax, ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC be adding content?


To expand on this question, when will HD on Demand content appear (aside from the brief Evan Almighty appearance).


----------



## JEDI007 (Oct 18, 2007)

How about a channel or two with color, brightness/contrast bars for optimizing PQ on all are HDTV's.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Assuming PBS isn't covered by the NAB blackout of out of DMA stations, when will Directv add PBS HD as an add on to the HD Extra pack? I'd pay $5 a month to get PBS national in HD.

Question 2- What's in the future plans for DVR's with OTA?


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

I asked this a while ago and I was pretty serious. First off, I can't think of anything product-wise since you and the other mods are pretty plugged in and tell us things you know if and when you can directly from DIRECTV. My question though is if they'd be willing to release their HD DVR screensaver for PC. I know I'd use it at work and I'd bet you that a little free advertising wouldn't bother them at all!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

bjflynn04 said:


> Will Directv ever expand the spot beam coverage for the HD locals so that an entire DMA can receive HD locals? For example in the Raleigh-Durham, NC DMA the HD locals are only available to areas close to Raleigh-Durham.


Add Nashville to that question. Brother in law has Nashville SD locals but D* web site says no on HD locals.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

MRV and the ability to purchase SWM8...


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Okay, Smoke brought up something I forgot. MRV.


----------



## jtcrusader (Jun 13, 2007)

Any fixes coming for the audio sync issues on the HD channels?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Yes, MRV, is it in the works?, how will it work?, will they act as one? Will they combine menus and prioritizers and double the quantity?


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

-Update on OTA for HR21 adapter.
-Purpose of the ReplayTV acquisition. Any near-term features as a result? Long term plans?
-Effect of XM-Sirius merger on music channels.
-Possibility of expanding NFL Supercast to other sports.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Davenlr said:


> Assuming PBS isn't covered by the NAB blackout of out of DMA stations, when will Directv add PBS HD as an add on to the HD Extra pack? I'd pay $5 a month to get PBS national in HD.


DirecTV and PBS already announced a deal that will fire up PBS HD in local markets and a national feed of the 2 subchannels most commonly found plus PBS VOD.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

My questions:

1) MRV, still on the horizon?
2) Can D12 be used in orbit for more capacity (assuming D11 launches fine)
3) Any update on negotiations with LIN owned local stations for HD feeds


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

smiddy said:


> Single Wire Multiswitch (SWM) (8 or 11)


I can answer part of that now...

There is no SWM-11...
That was a continuous mis-print by the non-DirecTV site that is listing it as such.

Unless they are building it without the help of DirecTV...
I have confirmed multiple times, there is no such device in development by DirecTv.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

JEDI007 said:


> How about a channel or two with color, brightness/contrast bars for optimizing PQ on all are HDTV's.


If you have an HD-DVR, you could record the test pattern that HDNet pushes out everyonce and a while


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Assuming PBS isn't covered by the NAB blackout of out of DMA stations, when will Directv add PBS HD as an add on to the HD Extra pack? I'd pay $5 a month to get PBS national in HD.
> 
> Question 2- What's in the future plans for DVR's with OTA?


PBS HD will be added to the locals HD as the local PBS stations start broadcasting in HD in 2008

those locals that do not upgrade to HD will probably get a national feed.

this was in the press release a few days ago


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Here's a suggestion for Directv.com, and concerns the advertising and package prices. Put the real price of the package on the website along with the special "NEW CUSTOMER ONLY" price and make it clear that the special price is only for NEW customers when they first sign up.


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

Is there any chance that they will change the screensaver for music channels to show song info like Title, Artist, etc.?


----------



## t sellie (Jul 20, 2002)

support 1080p ?


----------



## PicaKing (Oct 8, 2006)

If I have a receiver in use, and want to swap it for a new receiver, say an H20, why won't they just send it to me? Why do I have to set up an installation and wait 6 weeks to have someone come plug it in--no wiring is required? Why do they force me to either wait 6 weeks, take a day off from work, or go to Costco to buy it??????


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Tom.. Please get us an update on the status of the Microsoft/DirecTV Media Center Card for the PC.

Thanks and have fun...


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Home Media Center
Why is there still blocking on the new HD channels?
Will the H and HR20's still be available for years and years?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

What, if any, plans do they have to improve the quality of the installation process? Some time back someone posted that all installers would become DirecTV employees (which I doubt would ever happen), but they might at least become employees of the HSP (as opposed to sub-contractors).

I think the most common issues I see posted on any forums all have a common root cause - the installation process. This includes actual installation (late, "no line of sight", sloppy work, etc.) event, as well as follow-on issues related to dish alignment, sloppy work, wrong multiswitch used, etc.

Carl


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Does DirecTV plan to offer a multi-dish KaKu solution? This would most likely be a single dish for 99/101/103 and a second (or second and third) dish for 110/119?

Carl


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

I'd like to know if they will in the future allow my Zune, AT&T Tilt or any iPAQ to get recorded video from the DVR. There are some programs or movies I'd like to watch but just never have the time to sit in front of the TV to watch recorded stuff so taking it with me on my small portables will allow me to watch it anywhere. For example; I record Navy NCIS onto the HR20's (I still have the HR20-100 even though DirecTV replaced the HR20-700 with HR21... I'm still hoping...) and would like to "burn" or "sync" it to my small device such as Zune or my AT&T Tilt so I can watch it while waiting for my plane, waiting for my appointment at the doctor's, watch it while girlfriend is shopping, etc.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

loudo said:


> It would be nice if we could find out if they have any intentions of having a HD only programing package.


I second this, but more importantly, when will they shift the focus of their weekly emails, offerings, website, etc. to HD? I get PPV notices every week with info about SD movies -- not a word about HD -- and I don't watch SD. Their website has lots of HD pointers, but when will it say "we're HD, but we will continue offering SD" and shift the focus appropriately?

What are they doing to encourage the networks, channel offerings to provide more content in HD? I'm tired of two things: 1) people complaining that HD channels push out SD content and 2) HD channels that push out SD content.

I would also like to know when I can select a new standard Favorite option: HD Channels Only.

Thanks much, Tom. HD Snob, Rich


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Update on status of negotiation's with LIN TV.


----------



## mtnsackett (Aug 22, 2007)

PicaKing said:


> If I have a receiver in use, and want to swap it for a new receiver, say an H20, why won't they just send it to me? Why do I have to set up an installation and wait 6 weeks to have someone come plug it in--no wiring is required? Why do they force me to either wait 6 weeks, take a day off from work, or go to Costco to buy it??????


that was just changed last week they can now drop ship the reciever to you if you do not need a new Odu, multiswitch or cable run.


----------



## bigmac94 (Aug 18, 2006)

fujirich said:


> Any update on plans for multi-room viewing (MRV) would be appreciated!


Would be very interested in the MRV answer also


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

curt8403 said:


> PBS HD will be added to the locals HD as the local PBS stations start broadcasting in HD in 2008
> 
> those locals that do not upgrade to HD will probably get a national feed.
> 
> this was in the press release a few days ago


While it will probably happen the press release also said that two other groups needed to approve the deal, so it's not a 'done deal' yet.


----------



## jabrwocky7 (Oct 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> If you have an HD-DVR, you could record the test pattern that HDNet pushes out everyonce and a while


They probably don't need to waste a full channel on this, but it would be good to have it DoD.


----------



## dmaintenanceman (Jun 11, 2007)

A cable card or a smaller, slimmer receiver that can be concealed or attached to a flat screen television


----------



## ITrot (Aug 14, 2006)

For those of us living in the sticks with little or crappy 'broadband' service (I'm looking at you HughesNet), what is your solution for us to be able to use DOD?


----------



## PicaKing (Oct 8, 2006)

mtnsackett said:


> that was just changed last week they can now drop ship the reciever to you if you do not need a new Odu, multiswitch or cable run.


Interesting, because I called yesterday and asked about an H20 to replace my old standard receiver--I was told I HAD to schedule an installation.


----------



## philslc (Dec 2, 2006)

PicaKing said:


> Interesting, because I called yesterday and asked about an H20 to replace my old standard receiver--I was told I HAD to schedule an installation.


Did you tell them that you already had a 5 LNB dish? If they think that you need a new dish they want to send an installer.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Tom,could you ask about the future odds of DirecTV offering a superstation package?


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I can answer part of that now...
> 
> There is no SWM-11...
> That was a continuous mis-print by the non-DirecTV site that is listing it as such.
> ...


Thanks for confirming this...I can't recall where I saw the SWM11, but wanted to confirm this none the less, and you have thanks!


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

MRV is the number one question for me. Will we be seeing this sooner rather than later?


----------



## PicaKing (Oct 8, 2006)

philslc said:


> Did you tell them that you already had a 5 LNB dish? If they think that you need a new dish they want to send an installer.


Yes--we discussed the fact that I already had a 5 LNB dish, and an HR20 up and running. I made it very clear that nothing in the form of installation was needed. I think I'm just going to go to Costco today and pick one up--I'm out of Advil, so I can't handle another CSR call right now.


----------



## ericbarton (Dec 8, 2007)

JEDI007 said:


> How about a channel or two with color, brightness/contrast bars for optimizing PQ on all are HDTV's.


How about NOT...

Try using a HDNET test screen or commercially available calibration DVD or even something like Sypder and not taking up valuable bandwidth...


----------



## Inches (Jan 5, 2005)

Will there be a time when I request a DOD that the delivery will be via spare satellite channels vs the internet??


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

PicaKing said:


> If I have a receiver in use, and want to swap it for a new receiver, say an H20, why won't they just send it to me? Why do I have to set up an installation and wait 6 weeks to have someone come plug it in--no wiring is required? Why do they force me to either wait 6 weeks, take a day off from work, or go to Costco to buy it??????


Amen. When I tried to do this, they had me set up for a new install. Wasted waiting four weeks... When we figured out what happened, they FedEx-ed a replacement box to me... the NEXT day!!!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Karen said:


> Is there any chance that they will change the screensaver for music channels to show song info like Title, Artist, etc.?


+1 Would love to see this too. E* has this, so don't see why D* couldn't do it.


----------



## Jeffro (Dec 24, 2006)

Will their DVR's ever do picture-in-picture?

When will the Rochester-Austin, MN, Mason City, IA get High Definition Locals into Locals?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Jeffro said:


> Will their DVR's ever do picture-in-picture?


The current HR20/21 main decoding ChipSet only allows one decoding of an MPEG-4 Data stream at a time...

So those two models definently will never have PiP... as for future models... that is where that quesiton could be directed.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

t sellie said:


> support 1080p ?


Does anyone know if there is a content provider that has currently announced planes to broadcat in 1080p ?


----------



## mtnsackett (Aug 22, 2007)

PicaKing said:


> Yes--we discussed the fact that I already had a 5 LNB dish, and an HR20 up and running. I made it very clear that nothing in the form of installation was needed. I think I'm just going to go to Costco today and pick one up--I'm out of Advil, so I can't handle another CSR call right now.


it apears that D* is trying to cut costs of serivce calls currently they only charg $70 of the actual $150 cost of each service call to customers. so on Jan 2, 2008 service call will go up to $79.95 and the Service for adding the protection plan will be 19.95. and they are noe drop shiping reciever that will not need a installer to do the upgrade. but we will see how long it lasts. you may want to make sure that your csr has the 5lnb dish and bband converter in their Rio program before you have a ird ordered


----------



## mtnsackett (Aug 22, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Does anyone know if there is a content provider that has currently announced planes to broadcat in 1080p ?


No one has plans as of yet was talking to a engeneer from ESPN and he told me that they didn't have a clue if or hen they would start


----------



## Jeffro (Dec 24, 2006)

Will the R-15 ever do picture-in-picture?


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

ericbarton said:


> How about NOT...
> 
> Try using a HDNET test screen or commercially available calibration DVD or even something like Sypder and not taking up valuable bandwidth...


How much bandwidth would this channel eat up? As long as it is sent at 1920X1080, not this 1280 junk that we are seeing from D* on HDNet (which doesn't provide a true test pattern) since they are mostly static images I'm sure you could get away with sending it at even as low as 2 mbps it should be fine.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Jeffro said:


> Will the R-15 ever do picture-in-picture?


Not by itself. Only one decoder and video output.

Carl


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

How about the migration plan of the current mpeg2 HD to mpeg4 HD? I am assuming this will start after a successful D11 launch. Ask to see if they got a plan to help speed up the downloads of DoD downloads for folks that have only a 3 meg download or slower. I would also like to hear about the much anticipated OTA solution for the HR21.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mx6bfast said:


> How much bandwidth would this channel eat up? As long as it is sent at 1920X1080, not this 1280 junk that we are seeing from D* on HDNet (which doesn't provide a true test pattern) since they are mostly static images I'm sure you could get away with sending it at even as low as 2 mbps it should be fine.


How about they just offer it on DoD?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Many of my questions have been covered, already, so here are the most important questions to me:


When will MRV be available?
Will MRV support collaborative scheduling? If one DVR has conflicts will the schedulers coordinate and find an open tuner on any other networked DVR to enable the recording to proceed?
When will DIRECTV-to-Go be available? What devices will be supported? What are the costs, if any, for the service?
Will the limit of 50 items in the prioritizer be removed or raised?
Will the limit of 25 recent searches be removed or raised?

Have fun at CES 2008 and I look forward to your impressions and findings!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Will the R15 be able to use DirecTV on Demand via an ethernet->USB adapter?


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> How about they just offer it on DoD?


I think that would be a great idea.

Oh, another thing to potentially ask, when is remote booking going to be active for everyone on D*.com. If they don't roll it out to everyone at least ones who are already setup for vod.


----------



## msmith (Apr 23, 2002)

bigmac94 said:


> Would be very interested in the MRV answer also


+1


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

jabrwocky7 said:


> They probably don't need to waste a full channel on this, but it would be good to have it DoD.


Or they could add it to the endless loop of their "welcome to DirecTV" channel

------
My questions:

1) When do they expect to drop the phone line "requirement"? Many people have VOIP these days JUST for DTV. 
2) When can we expect to see some integration with other Microsoft products, like Windows Vista or Windows Home Server? (It would be awesome to keep ALL DTV content on ONE machine in the house, and then be able to view it from any PC or DTV receiver)

And I second the requests for this info:
It would be nice if we could find out if they have any intentions of having a HD only programing package.
MRV and the ability to purchase SWM8... (I also want to know when SWM will roll out in all markets)
-Update on OTA for HR21 adapter.

Thanks!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

OverThereTooMuch said:


> Or they could add it to the endless loop of their "welcome to DirecTV" channel
> 
> ------
> My questions:
> ...


For #1: We are already starting to see that now with the networkable equipment

For #2: What specific type of integration are you looking for... as the MediaShare features do already work with the Home Server


----------



## mixer99 (May 3, 2007)

I would like to know if with all the extra bandwidth capability with the new satellite and the one launching in 2008 if they ever plan to do away with HD lite?


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> For #1: We are already starting to see that now with the networkable equipment
> 
> For #2: What specific type of integration are you looking for... as the MediaShare features do already work with the Home Server


#1 - I thought they all still had phone jacks, and that the contract still says you must have a phone line connected?

#2 - I still have a HR10-250 (waiting for SWM before I upgrade), so maybe I don't understand the mediashare feature. My understanding is that I can view music + photos from PC's on my network on my DTV receiver. What I want is to be able to save DTV content to my PC's from my DTV receiver. I want to load up one machine in the house with hard drives, not attach them to every PC and DTV reciver in the house. Does mediashare let me do that?


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

OverThereTooMuch said:


> #1 - I thought they all still had phone jacks, and that the contract still says you must have a phone line connected?
> 
> #2 - I still have a HR10-250 (waiting for SWM before I upgrade), so maybe I don't understand the mediashare feature. My understanding is that I can view music + photos from PC's on my network on my DTV receiver. What I want is to be able to save DTV content to my PC's from my DTV receiver. I want to load up one machine in the house with hard drives, not attach them to every PC and DTV reciver in the house. Does mediashare let me do that?


#1 - If you don't hook up a phone line with the current generation of boxes, there are no annoying pop-ups or messages. The only thing you can't do is order PPV or Game Lounge through your box. (you can still order them over the net or by phone.) And they are currently testing sending this data over the internet rather than over the phone liine, so you really won't need the phone line at all.

#2 - Mediashare is for sending media from your computer to the Directv box, not the other way around as you are asking about.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Something else I thought of. DIRECTV's Broadband over Power Lines. They were supposed to be launching it first in the Dallas area. Since I live here I'm interested to see when they'll be pushing it out along with the download/upload speeds.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

Please post all service commitments on the directv bill. this would save on calls to CSRs and email times so it would be cost effective.

mpeg4 tivo

usb networking


----------



## jmillecpa (Jul 17, 2003)

When will they be coming out with the next generation of HD DVR's? The Dish equipment is better than Direct. Direct reciever is much slower when changing channels and trying to fast forward.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Here's another question about something that really bothers me: Why do I have to discontinue paper billing in order to view my bill on the web site? To the best of my recollection, DIRECTV is the only company I deal with that won't let me view my bill online if I still receive it via snail mail. I understand they want to cut costs, but this all-or-nothing approach bothers me, especially since the "online bill" is not even a true representation of the paper bill... (Compare to American Express, Chase, and Bank of America, where your online bill is available in PDF format and looks 100% like the paper bill.)


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

DLBs and the 50 SL limit.

Those are two areas that the HR2x/R15 are inferior to both cable (moto 6412/16) and Tivo.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

carl6 said:


> Does DirecTV plan to offer a multi-dish KaKu solution? This would most likely be a single dish for 99/101/103 and a second (or second and third) dish for 110/119?


This type of installation exists, but it is only only used in Alaska and Hawaii



ITrot said:


> For those of us living in the sticks with little or crappy 'broadband' service (I'm looking at you HughesNet), what is your solution for us to be able to use DOD?


Have you tried WildBlue? http://www.wildblue.com/


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

I have a few questions that have not been brought up yet. 

1) Are they working on a more consumer friendly in car solution for TV? Like sirius is doing now. I'm not expecting all my channels, but a good selection of several popular channels would be nice. 

I know there is a solution currently, but the dish is absolutely huge and not very cheap. I'm looking for something like sirius's solution.

2) A backup method or easy way to move SL lists and favorite channel lists from one machine to another. Say via a USB stick or possibly even via ethernet.

3) Will DOD download bandwith be increased once out of beta?

I would also like more info on MRV and the Media Center solution.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

BMoreRavens said:


> Update on DirecTV to Go.


Remember that the last mention of DIRECTV to Go was roughly the equivalent of DISH's PocketDish. If you want to know about MRV, ask about MRV and if you want to know about portable media players, you should ask specifically about portable media players.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Will we be able to add an external hdd and at the same time use the current one inside?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Jeffro said:


> Will the R-15 ever do picture-in-picture?


Never.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

kevinwmsn said:


> Ask to see if they got a plan to help speed up the downloads of DoD downloads for folks that have only a 3 meg download or slower.


What would you have DIRECTV do about your DSL connection?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

RAD said:


> Will the R15 be able to use DirecTV on Demand via an ethernet->USB adapter?


I'm guessing that the chances that DOD are MPEG4 are pretty high. If that is the case, the chances are nonexistant.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

OverThereTooMuch said:


> What I want is to be able to save DTV content to my PC's from my DTV receiver.


The likelihood of this happening is vanishingly small. The best hope is that they figure out some way of archiving to an external drive.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Ratara said:


> Have you tried WildBlue?


WildBlue has a relatively low ceiling on monthly downloads that makes it less than desirable for VOD.

http://my.wildblue.net/download/legal/public/fair_access_policy_08012007.pdf


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

newsposter said:


> Please post all service commitments on the directv bill. this would save on calls to CSRs and email times so it would be cost effective.


Actually it should be, "put it back on the bill like it used to be". Guess they took it off so you wouldn't know when it was over.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

OverThereTooMuch said:


> 1) When do they expect to drop the phone line "requirement"? Many people have VOIP these days JUST for DTV.


Currently the agreement doesn't say anything about it being *required*. It only states the following:
1. You should have a phone line connected for "Optimal performance".
2. You need a phone line connected to order PPV via the remote.
3. If you have multiple TVs, and the receivers are connected to the same phone line, you can have them mirrored (for the $4.99 a month fee) instead of buying subscriptions for each receiver.


----------



## since 2/96 (Feb 7, 2007)

Tom,

I'd like to know if the MLB EI and NFL ST Superfan packages will be moderated at all in '08. It's safe to say I watch 90+% of the Red Sox games broadcast via MLB EI and I have no interest in the Strike Zone Channel or the mix channel. Is there any chance that D* will charge for HD only as opposed to the 'gimmick' channels? Or, maybe not charge any extra at all for MLB EI HD or NFL ST HD? 

Thanks...


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

since 2/96 said:


> Tom,
> 
> I'd like to know if the MLB EI and NFL ST Superfan packages will be moderated at all in '08. It's safe to say I watch 90+% of the Red Sox games broadcast via MLB EI and I have no interest in the Strike Zone Channel or the mix channel. Is there any chance that D* will charge for HD only as opposed to the 'gimmick' channels? Or, maybe not charge any extra at all for MLB EI HD or NFL ST HD?
> 
> Thanks...


What do you mean by "moderated"?

I think there's a great opportunity for DTV here with the SuperFan package specifically. I also don't find any value in the RZC, I don't watch the mix channels because my reciever doesn't use them correctly, and I don't watch the SD feeds. But I LOVE the 30 minute ShortCuts.

Seems like they could sell you a season pass for that feature only on a per-team basis. Maybe require ST, or maybe also make it available (at some higher price) for everyone. Many fans don't want to pay $200+ for ST but would probably pay $50 or $75/year to make sure they see all of their team's games.

Also, the ShortCuts really need to move to HD.


----------



## since 2/96 (Feb 7, 2007)

OverThereTooMuch said:


> What do you mean by "moderated"?


kept within reasonable pricing limits...


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, one more: Are they going to make a "big button" remote with the color buttons on it?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Drew2k said:


> Here's another question about something that really bothers me: Why do I have to discontinue paper billing in order to view my bill on the web site? To the best of my recollection, DIRECTV is the only company I deal with that won't let me view my bill online if I still receive it via snail mail. I understand they want to cut costs, but this all-or-nothing approach bothers me, especially since the "online bill" is not even a true representation of the paper bill... (Compare to American Express, Chase, and Bank of America, where your online bill is available in PDF format and looks 100% like the paper bill.)


I agree, Drew! This has always irritated the heck out of me. Even if I want to go view a bill that I receive via US Mail, I have to check the box that says I agree that I no longer will receive a paper bill. Ridiculous!


----------



## bjlc (Aug 20, 2004)

okay. ask when they are going to move locals from the 72.5 bird? 

and are they going to add any SD programing for us,who prefer to wait for the HD package not be an extra cost, and not going to run out and buy a decent HD set until their current tv says that they need to.


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

Another request:


When are they going to roll out their HomePlug equipment?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Drew2k said:


> Here's another question about something that really bothers me: Why do I have to discontinue paper billing in order to view my bill on the web site?


Add me to the list of people interested in this issue. I will always keep paper billing, and DirecTV is the only company I do business with that does not allow me on-liine access to my bill and account information because I have paper billing. This is absolutely absurd.

Carl


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

harsh said:


> What would you have DIRECTV do about your DSL connection?


A lot of people don't have blazing fast internet.... Maybe DirectTV could do different encoders like mpeg4, or divx, xvid format to cut down filesize without comprising quality of the show. Some people in this forum don't even get the full 6 meg or so from DirecTV's end, DirectTV might need more servers and more bandwidth to accomodate more users.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

mtnsackett said:


> on Jan 2, 2008 service call will go up to $79.95 and the Service for adding the protection plan will be 19.95.


This is true? The protection plan is increasing to $20 per month??



Earl Bonovich said:


> How about they just offer it on DoD?


That would be fine, except for the fact that DOD items expire. I guess you could keep downloading it.

But, why do DOD items expire. I can record Tudors off of Showtime and keep it forever on my DVR, or I can get it from DOD and it deletes itself in a few weeks. Why is that?

My wife just downloaded a bunch of National Body Challenge things from DOD (15 minute work-outs). They all expire the beginning of February (IIRC). Why is that? I guess she'll start getting fat again in March.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Geez Tom you'll have a long list.

Ok, speaking of sports, how about NHL and NBA mix channels? And how about making the NFL mix channel have bigger pictures by only putting 6 games instead of 8 games on it. And all them in HD of course.


----------



## feets (Jan 27, 2007)

carl6 said:


> Add me to the list of people interested in this issue. I will always keep paper billing, and DirecTV is the only company I do business with that does not allow me on-liine access to my bill and account information because I have paper billing. This is absolutely absurd.
> 
> Carl


this issue cost me a few bucks..........:nono: not home all the time to known whats happen with ppv etc..... didn't known by looking on line that paper bill went bye..........late charges later i did....... oh well live and learn.....


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

kevinwmsn said:


> Maybe DirectTV could do different encoders like mpeg4, or divx, xvid format to cut down filesize without comprising quality of the show.


The DIRECTV receivers do MPEG2 and MPEG4 in hardware. It is quite likely that they are already using slow cooked MPEG4 for DOD that would be difficult to improve upon.

The possibility of adding software CODECs is vanishingly small.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> This is true? The protection plan is increasing to $20 per month??


I'm would hope that this is just the service charge for reinstating the protection plan once lapsed/discontinued.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

What's the current service charge?


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

carl6 said:


> Add me to the list of people interested in this issue. I will always keep paper billing, and DirecTV is the only company I do business with that does not allow me on-liine access to my bill and account information because I have paper billing. This is absolutely absurd.
> 
> Carl


Add me to this with a twist, because I view by DirecTV bill online at my Bank's website I am not allowed to view it online at DirecTV.com. Only a message that says I am only allowed to view it online through one source...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

OverThereTooMuch said:


> When are they going to roll out their HomePlug equipment?


What HomePlug equipment?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> What's the current service charge?


$0.00


----------



## rccoleman (Oct 10, 2007)

harsh said:


> $0.00


Hmm.. Looks like $5.99/month from here.

Rob


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

harsh said:


> What HomePlug equipment?


Probably the HD DVR Network Installation Kit (you have to log in to see this page).

They have two adapters. The standard one is $35 and the powerstrip is $60 (shipping included). A pair is required.


----------



## OconRecon (Sep 20, 2006)

harsh said:


> What HomePlug equipment?


and what is MRV, while we're at it...

----


Will *all* locals (that are currently available on D*) be available in HD from the bird once D11 gets launched and fully fired up?

How and when will the newer receivers get OTA ability?

Maybe this is assumed to be coming since the HR-21 doesn't have the OTA input like the HR-20. I know they say there will be an OTA solution for the HR-21, but why no details as to how they'll accomplish this?

Since I live in a small market (Dayton, OH), I'm not to excited about moving up to the HR-21 and loosing Lost in HD without a hint on the plan for the HR-21 to obtain OTA ability.


----------



## FireMedic8039 (Dec 24, 2007)

Will Directv's Manufactures ever design a HD DVR that will contain a DVD Burner. Then we can record and burn a DVD just like the old VCR days.


----------



## Martinrrrr (Apr 5, 2007)

shaun-ohio said:


> will we ever get dual live buffers?


+1, big time


----------



## Martinrrrr (Apr 5, 2007)

RAD said:


> Add Nashville to that question. Brother in law has Nashville SD locals but D* web site says no on HD locals.


I live in one of the Nashville burbs, on the northe end, and I've had the HD locals on DirecTV since April of 2006, all eight of them. Have brother-in-law call DirecTV.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> Update on "All Access" package.


+1

I would really love to know about an "All Access" package that includes DVR & HD.

Mike


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

carl6 said:


> Add me to the list of people interested in this issue. I will always keep paper billing, and DirecTV is the only company I do business with that does not allow me on-liine access to my bill and account information because I have paper billing. This is absolutely absurd.
> 
> Carl


This is definitely a good one to ask them. Got my vote for this question.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

harsh said:


> WildBlue has a relatively low ceiling on monthly downloads that makes it less than desirable for VOD.
> 
> http://my.wildblue.net/download/legal/public/fair_access_policy_08012007.pdf


I was not aware of that, thank you for pointing that out.



spartanstew said:


> This is true? The protection plan is increasing to $20 per month??


As I understand it, the cost of the Protection Plan is going to remain the same. The $19.95 charge is for those of us who do not have the Protection Plan but decide to get it in order to get a discounted service call.

Nutshell, your equipment breaks, you do not have the Protection Plan, so you sign up for it and that $79.95 service call will only cost you $19.95.

One thing I plan to suggest at CES is about the Pay-Per-View ordering. The older receivers with their modem connections could not report purchases to DIRECTV in real-time. That is why you only get an event on 1 receiver if you order PPV using the remote. With the HR20's new network connections they can report the purchases in real-time.

So, can the system be modified so that when you order a PPV event on a HR20, the HR20 immediately reports the purchase to DIRECTV and then DIRECTV beams that purchase to the other receivers on the account? Sort if like when you order PPV online.

It will be interesting to see their answer to that one.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

carl6 said:


> Add me to the list of people interested in this issue. I will always keep paper billing, and DirecTV is the only company I do business with that does not allow me on-liine access to my bill and account information because I have paper billing. This is absolutely absurd.
> 
> Carl


+1 This practice is just plain stupid, IMHO. Get with it DirecTV!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

morgantown said:


> +1 This practice is just plain stupid, IMHO. Get with it DirecTV!


Agreed, probably just D*'s way of trying to get rid of the paper bills.

I wouldn't mind going all electronic, but I want them to then give me a credit on my bill for saving them money.


----------



## stephenC (Jul 18, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Does anyone know if there is a content provider that has currently announced planes to broadcat in 1080p ?


DirecTV could provide PPV in 1080p for some movies. Why be restricted to currently available broadcasters and/or premium channels?


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

[cynic]

How about ask them why they waste time and money going to CES to announce a bunch of things that never see the light of day?

[/cynic]

While this is partly in jest, it is also very true. HMC anyone?

Look for a poll after CES where members get to vote on which things they think might actually see customers hands.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

The easy one:

What caused the miss in delivering HD to local markets by the end of '06, such as Norfolk, Little Rock and Toledo, and when would they be expected to come online?

The harder one:

Now that Beaumont-Port Arthur has come online as the first continental US MPEG4 locals, outside of Palm Springs, what other markets are going to be served with SD locals in 2008?


----------



## donshan (Jun 18, 2007)

Assuming successful launch of D11, how many new cities and DMAs can expect to have their LIL HD channels up and running by the end of 2008, and how close to the 90 percent USA coverage goal for HD locals will they achieve in 2008?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Add me to list that wants the Electronic bill to look like the printed bill .. It's also not fair that printed bills mean no online access .. :nono2:


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Add me to list that wants the Electronic bill to look like the printed bill .. It's also not fair that printed bills mean no online access .. :nono2:


????

I have online access AND I get a printed bill. My bill is autopay to my CC, but I still get a paper copy.

Note: I have had autopay almost since they offered it and the same with online access.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Herdfan said:


> ????
> 
> I have online access AND I get a printed bill. My bill is autopay to my CC, but I still get a paper copy.
> 
> Note: I have had autopay almost since they offered it and the same with online access.


I think some of the oldsters still get paper and on-line (a DirecTV ovversight, maybe?), but they are the exceptions. DirecTV doesn't allow both anymore, and haven't for a while.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Herdfan said:


> ????
> 
> I have online access AND I get a printed bill. My bill is autopay to my CC, but I still get a paper copy.
> 
> Note: I have had autopay almost since they offered it and the same with online access.


Mine was like that too until several months ago...then without notice or any change on my part the paper bills showing the auto payments and charges ceased arriving. If you check out DirecTV's site you'll see the notice it is an either -- or scenario.

They probably have not gotten around to turning yours off just yet...which is good for you. Their stated policy is quite clear however.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> ????
> 
> I have online access AND I get a printed bill. My bill is autopay to my CC, but I still get a paper copy.
> 
> Note: I have had autopay almost since they offered it and the same with online access.


While receiving a paper bill, can you also view the bill online? Not just recent account activity ... the actual bill? I also have automatic payment by credit card, but the only way I was able to view bills online at DIRECTV was to discontinue paper bills. My mother's account is the same way, as are the accounts of several others who chimed in about this in the thread: if you get a paper bill, you can't view the bill online. If you want to view the bill online, you have to agree to discontinue paper billing.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I’ll be asking this while I’m there but I figured I would post the questions here as well. 

The first question is simple, what is the ETA on the PC satellite cards? 

The second is a little more complex; If I were to put multiple satellite cards in my PC would I be charged only one mirror fee (for the PC) or would I be billed separately for each card in the computer?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Ratara said:


> The first question is simple, what is the ETA on the PC satellite cards?


I'm betting that you won't get to the second question. I place the probability of a PC card at less than 20% until they start to feel the squeeze from CableCard solutions which is a ways off yet. It will take a while for consumers to figure out that these very expensive HTPC boxen that they've been buying don't do much.

Remember also that these devices likely depend on Micro$oft being able to deliver on DRM which they've been completely incapable of thus far.


----------



## forecheck (Jun 13, 2002)

How about if there will ever be a way to turn off via the menu the interactive features of the receiver? For those of us that don't use them, they just cause problems while watching stuff like Sunday Ticket.


----------



## bones boy (Aug 25, 2007)

some of these were mentioned already...

- availability of HD content on VOD. 

- with the availability of VOD, any plans for receiving the cable-only Howard TV (Stern) content? Is the Sirius/Dish agreement a hindrance to this happening? Would a Sirius/XM merger help facilitate this? 

- reordering of some channels? I would prefer to see more 4-digit channeling than have to remember that NHL Center Ice starts at channel 769, or that the Weather Channel is at 362 (instead of on it's own news/weather tier). 

- am also interested in the ability to add an external HDD to an HR20/HR21 and be able to use both HDDs - or the transfer of existing recordings/information to the new HDD. 

- will DTV ever come out with a lighted remote? I love the usefulness of the DTV remote but sure hate fumbling for buttons in the dark.

- Would DTV ever consider a monthly-billed Titanium package? I wouldn't mind paying $625/mo for unlimited viewing and multiple receivers ($833.33/mo. might be a bit much...). 

- For those of us that order the sports PPV packages, specifically NBA and MLB - why can't we view out-of-market re-broadcasts? It's really annoying with baseball, sometimes I get home late or the next day, and see a rebroadcast of an out-of-market game, only to be blinded with "not available in your area". The sports blackouts are intended to "preserve the team's rights" (and I completely understand that for the live games), but who cares about a "re-broadcast"? What is the blackout of a re-broadcast protecting? I've never received an explanation for this...

- Along the same lines of the above, will we ever get more dual feeds of live sports-packaged games? Sirius and XM sometimes broadcast both home and away feeds of major sports events - so why can't DTV?


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> It's also not fair that printed bills mean no online access .. :nono2:


Amen to this.

I find it rather ridiculous to be honest but no harm, no foul so far


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

bones boy said:


> some of these were mentioned already...
> 
> - availability of HD content on VOD.
> 
> ...


Lighted remote?.You can order one online at directv.com.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

bones boy said:


> ...will DTV ever come out with a lighted remote? I love the usefulness of the DTV remote but sure hate fumbling for buttons in the dark.


They have two. One is known as the Big Button remote (reviewed by Earl here), and is designed for those with limited vision. The other is the RC64RB, which has RF capability and backlit buttons. I bought the first for my Dad and the second for my wife and me... we use it in the bedroom. The web site should have pricing on both.


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

Will they revamp their Package offers?


----------



## themorg (Jul 13, 2005)

How about a much larger internal hard drive offering? 1 TB is pretty cheap right now, so why can't DirecTV use those? I would be more than happy to replace my internal drive. It should be very easy to do.

The ability to add drive space with the external eSATA, instead of the external replacing the internal, the way it is now. Earl announced the eSATA back in Oct 2006 I believe. Time to make it official, and support at least certain units that have been tested.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Ratara said:


> I'll be asking this while I'm there but I figured I would post the questions here as well.
> 
> The first question is simple, what is the ETA on the PC satellite cards?
> 
> The second is a little more complex; If I were to put multiple satellite cards in my PC would I be charged only one mirror fee (for the PC) or would I be billed separately for each card in the computer?


Typically... the billing is based on the ACCESS CARDS
So if those PC cards have individual Access Cards, you will probably be charged for both.

But since there is little to know information about how the PC Cards are going to work... that is just a shot in the dark.


----------



## Luke_Y (Dec 28, 2007)

Anyone remember this? From CES 2005 or 2006

**The Home Media Center, or Home Gateway as we may refer to it, is being developed in-house by DirecTV. It will provide whole-house connectivity with all multimedia systems with mobility for devices outside the home....

the Home Gateway will provide, HDTV, DVR and other home media services throughout the house... We also expect to save on installation costs when we are able to connect the system wirelessly.... And finally we are designing the system to be very flexible and easily upgradeable.**

Ask them if this is a dead initiative, and if so, why? Or if not, when?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

HMC was actually 04 I think.

Shortly after Ucentric, the company that was going to build it... 
Was purchased by Motorola...
That was pretty much the last time we heard of it.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> HMC was actually 04 I think.
> 
> Shortly after Ucentric, the company that was going to build it...
> Was purchased by Motorola...
> That was pretty much the last time we heard of it.


Here is the story on it from when it was announced.
http://www.engadget.com/2005/01/06/directv-ces-home-media-center-and-new-channels/


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

loudo said:


> Here is the story on it from when it was announced.
> http://www.engadget.com/2005/01/06/directv-ces-home-media-center-and-new-channels/


Guess it was 05...
Thought it was longer then 3 years ago.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

I wonder what it would take to use the HR20 as a Media Center? It has the network connection, maybe a software upgrade? It now does a lot of what they said the media center would do.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

loudo said:


> I wonder what it would take to use the HR20 as a Media Center? It has the network connection, maybe a software upgrade? It now does a lot of what they said the media center would do.


Could it be? Nah...


----------



## chuckyHDDTV (Aug 30, 2007)

harsh said:


> WildBlue has a relatively low ceiling on monthly downloads that makes it less than desirable for VOD.
> 
> http://my.wildblue.net/download/legal/public/fair_access_policy_08012007.pdf


The problem with HuguesNet and Wildblue is the FAP (Fair Access Policy). Changes to the FAP would need to be made in order to download DoD content without going over the alloted amount for your specific service package. As far as downloading DoD content on sat systems, you can download easily, just be perpared to be throttled on your speed and pay for data overages.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

fujirich said:


> Any update on plans for multi-room viewing (MRV) would be appreciated!


I would like more data on this too. Very rough time estimate. What features will it have (cooperative scheduleing, etc)


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

SWM - when can I get it and what will it cost me?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

loudo said:


> I wonder what it would take to use the HR20 as a Media Center? It has the network connection, maybe a software upgrade? It now does a lot of what they said the media center would do.


Wha?

Does it foster MRV? That's a big negatory.

Does it serve up multimedia content to other receivers? Nope.

Multiple modular tuners? Uh uh.

I'd have to say that it is very little in common with the fabled HMC introduced at the 2005 CES.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Tom Robertson said:


> Just like last year, I'll be at CES (along with a few other moderators). What would you like me to ask DIRECTV? This year there will be a couple of opportunities for me to ask away.
> 
> Tom


You lucky dog you. 

Happy New Year indeed. :lol:

Here's a question...

When will they buy Dish? (OK - they won't touch that one with a 20-ft cattle prod)...

Maybe then...

What new HD channels do they anticipate once D11 is up?

I'm *looking forward *to all the numerous photos you'll be sharing here with us....hint hint hint...new toys.....


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Photos are a good thing, I concur with hdtvfan0001, as many as possible, please!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> When will they buy Dish? (OK - they won't touch that one with a 20-ft cattle prod)...


They don't need DISH Network (other than a possible source of Ku bandwidth). What they need is Echostar who could help them get some cool receivers going.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

MRV


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

harsh said:


> They don't need DISH Network (other than a possible source of Ku bandwidth). What they need is Echostar who could help them get some cool receivers going.


Eliminating a competitor and adding sat capacity would be a plus.


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Eliminating a competitor and adding sat capacity would be a plus.


I have to disagree here, eliminating a competitor would not be a good thing. Even though they are competing against cable still I would much rather them send their own birds into space then introduce less competition into the market place. Personally I wish there was more completion out there, that's what fosters innovation and price breaks, not less


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

FireMedic8039 said:


> Will Directv's Manufactures ever design a HD DVR that will contain a DVD Burner. Then we can record and burn a DVD just like the old VCR days.


Never gonna happen, sorry.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

stephenC said:


> DirecTV could provide PPV in 1080p for some movies. Why be restricted to currently available broadcasters and/or premium channels?


I suppose they could if they really wanted. But a 1080p image would take up about 2x as much bandwidth as a 1080i PPV offering. That equals to less PPVs DirecTV can broadcast at any given moment, which means less PPV orders. Many HDTV owners right now anyway don't have a set that supports 1080p. There just isn't sufficient demand for it right now.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

A DVR that can record 4 or more things at once.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Rakul said:


> Even though they are competing against cable still I would much rather them send their own birds into space then introduce less competition into the market place. Personally I wish there was more completion out there, that's what fosters innovation and price breaks, not less


Oh...you mean like the 16 different cable companies...yeah...they sure are competitive and reduce prices all the time... :lol:

Sat has plenty of competition, and the technology changes all the time as well...All Echostar does for DirecTV right now is distract them needlessly...


----------



## crabtrp (Sep 23, 2006)

I want my, I want my, I want my MRV.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

How about Amazon Unbox usage like TiVo has for the HR2x that are connected to the internet?

I'm guessing eventually the movie database will be filled in pretty well with DoD, but I'm thinking about TV Shows like HEROES or 30ROCK. Since NBC split from iTunes I don't have a back up any longer for missed episodes. And since NBC seems so bent on charging for everything these days, I'm guessing they don't have any plans to add their top rated shows to ON DEMAND type services anytime soon.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

When is D* gonna offer a STB which will have an active Firewire or USB port for archiving our stuff. I had this capability w/TWC on my ol' Moto DCT 6412/HD DVR STB it was awesome. I have countless hours of .TS files with full HD. It was unbelievable and I miss it terribly.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

texasmoose said:


> When is D* gonna offer a STB which will have an active Firewire or USB port for archiving our stuff.


I doubt you'll see a firewire connection, at least not for some time - too many HTPC protection issues. As far as USB....there are 2 on most of their DVR's, but the intented use of them is not for archiving or external Hard Disk drive use...

Over the next year or two, I suspect you'll continue to see an evolution in the DirecTV equipment, as both technology and the uses of it continue to change.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

harsh said:


> They don't need DISH Network (other than a possible source of Ku bandwidth). What they need is Echostar who could help them get some cool receivers going.


Yes and the cool lawsuits will follow.


----------



## skylab (Dec 5, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I doubt you'll see a firewire connection, at least not for some time - too many HTPC protection issues. As far as USB....there are 2 on most of their DVR's, but the intented use of them is not for archiving or external Hard Disk drive use...
> 
> .


Cable had to deal with the HDCP issues as well -- so far the 5c model for encryption/content protection has worked for 5+ years without being compromised.

Many people want to archive not merely time shift. Firewire worked well enough for DVHS archiving. It could continue to work for blu-ray/hddvd archiving (and it has been working in Japan for some time as blu-ray recorders have been there for over a year).


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> A DVR that can record 4 or more things at once.


MRV implemented with a whole house prioritizer / to-do list.


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> Update on status of negotiation's with LIN TV.


+1


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

It seems we have veered from asking questions for Tom to pass along to DIRECTV to instead simply making statements about what we'd like to see implemented! :lol:


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Indiana627 said:


> Update on status of negotiation's with LIN TV.


I get the feeling they aren't going very well. KXAN in Austin (LIN station) and Suddenlink cable and in a pi**ing match now over retransmission and Suddenlink pulled them. On the KXAN's web site they tell folks to look at alternatives to Suddenlink, like satellite and say call Echostar and list the phone number, no mention of DirecTV as an alternative.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

General note, I'm going to split off the duplicates and sidebars into a discussion thread that won't be stickied. So they will be around and won't clog up the list of questions I'm collecting.

Happy New Year!
Tom


----------



## ktk0117 (Nov 27, 2006)

Are we going to improve on any of these?
If I get these I'll NEVER leave D*:

1. MRV

2. DLB, but with a choice in set up for those who like SLB.

3. Milwaukee Local CBS in HD (Weigel Broadcasting)

4. Locals from 2 cities, for those who live between 2 markets like me (ie Chicago/Milwaukee) as I had with TWC.
I was told by D* last year that I would either have CBS in HD with the new Satellite (D10), and if not I would have a waiver for CBS feed in HD by spring of 07. I have neither one of them over a year later.

5. "The Weather Channel" like cable offers. I'm so tired of not having the localized weather for my area, and the "Active" weather is just too lame. I no longer get to know if there is tornados, storms, etc heading my way. come on, how much more could that cost? I'd pay a little more for that.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

skylab said:


> Cable had to deal with the HDCP issues as well -- so far the 5c model for encryption/content protection has worked for 5+ years without being compromised.
> 
> Many people want to archive not merely time shift. Firewire worked well enough for DVHS archiving. It could continue to work for blu-ray/hddvd archiving (and it has been working in Japan for some time as blu-ray recorders have been there for over a year).


Archiving is a viable purpose, however, both sat and cable have struggled to date with how to sufficiently implement that capability with the necessary security and controls.

Perhaps we'll see something in the next year or so on the firewire side going forward...


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

Guess I'd like to echo some of the other comments - like being able view bill online.
Also the bigger HD - as someone said 1T is no big deal anymore or at least be able to chain the drives to add space.
Also it would be great if there were some sort of recording backup mechanism so if your recorder breaks you can restore your recorded programs to the new DVR. It could be protected so only use is to restore to DVR.

Maybe a sense of a technology road map - when all HD (sort of been mentioned but when SD will become the exception and you'll have to buy an SD package); when the next technology DVR will be available since it seems almost as if going from HR20 to 21 is a step backwords; more tuners; etc.

Also, from my point of view a bunch of items are either on bug lists or other board lists. Maybe a question about how they treat these lists and how they facture into priorities as opposed to fixing things such as the color and menus that people aren't that interested in.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

CTJon brings up a good point - Will we ever be able to use our ESATA drives on other receivers on the account. Call it a poor mans MRV or insurance against failed receivers this would be very nice.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

M
MR
MRV

Multi-Room Viewing - when, how, on what equipment?


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

What ever happen to D* plans to for a HMC that will let you send recorded show from a DVR to another room for viewing?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Here's a good question Tom...

What is their intentions in terms of the use of the eSata port on the HD DVR's - how and when do they "officially" intend to support that capability?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I have stayed quiet in this thread until now... I just wanted to thank everyone for excellent suggestions. I will also be going to CES this year and will add my voice to Tom's in trying to get your questions heard.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I have stayed quiet in this thread until now... I just wanted to thank everyone for excellent suggestions. I will also be going to CES this year and will add my voice to Tom's in trying to get your questions heard.


I would love to join you....and wanted to even fly out myself this year - but that darn work stuff got in the way (again)...I hate it when I have to actually do something for a paycheck... :lol:

In light of this....

Tibbs and Shadow will surely do a super job of information-gathering...

Remember boys - pack those cameras....!!!


----------



## Draconis2941 (Aug 30, 2006)

MRV!

Right now I've got the HR20 in the living room and an old D-Tivo in the bedroom. If I could use MRV with two HR20 the old D-Tivo would be out of the window. I would particularly like to see it have the ability to coordinate recordings between recievers to optomize the multiple tuners available to it.


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

When can we expect:

1) National rollout of the SWM?
2) OTA capability for the HR-21 and newer STB's?
3) LiL availablilty for DMA 151 - Terre Haute, IN?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Sorry if this is a little OT, but how exactly will MRV work, through the USB or ethernet port?

Thanks


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> Sorry if this is a little OT, but how exactly will MRV work, through the USB or ethernet port?
> 
> Thanks


Nobody knows (publically, at least) until it is released, but if present DVRs are going to be part of it I dont see any option other than Ethernet.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

MRV involves much longer distances that USB is capable of and providing drivers for every Tom, Dick and Harry Ethernet adapter probably isn't in the cards.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

longrider said:


> Nobody knows (publically, at least) until it is released, but if present DVRs are going to be part of it I dont see any option other than Ethernet.


What about using the coax that's already being used to connect the STB's back to a 'common' point? That way D* could say they have MVR without the need to install an ethernet network into the picture.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

OTA for H21/HR21?


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

I got a suggestion to knock out a couple questions:

The question is "may I borrow this ?"

SO you are allowed to take the HR21 Pro over the Panasonic booth and hook it into the 150" plasma 

Then can you report back to us:

1) Does the UI look soft ?
2) Is it HD-Lite or not ?
3) Does the HR21 really do 1080p ?


:lol:


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Did we already cover the 50 SL limit?


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey Tom, will there be a new forum/folder on dbstalk for you and the other mods attending CES to post your reports?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes, there will be a new forum, likely CES 2008 that will contain links to all the CES materials in their proper forums. Look for information to appear on Sunday or Monday.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

mcbeevee said:


> Hey Tom, will there be a new forum/folder on dbstalk for you and the other mods attending CES to post your reports?


Posted by Chris today at 3:39 PM ET ...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=114639

In the post [post=1367749]DBSTalk CES Coverage[/post]:


Chris Blount said:


> DBSTalk CES Coverage Coming Soon!
> 
> *It's that time of year again! Starting next week staff members of DBSTalk will be pounding the Consumer Electronics Show (CES) floor bringing you world class coverage of all things satellite (along with a few other goodies). We will also have a special forum setup containing links to all press releases and news stories posted by our staff and members. It looks to be a great show! Stay tuned.*​


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

I have a feature I would liek to suggest. Is it even possible for d* to update the guide so shows record when they start late due to sports events. I guess my gripe is more with CBS for not allowing enough time before the Amazing race. Anyway this would be a nice feature.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

That would be nearly impossible, because (a) the guide isn't updated on the fly, and (b) how would DirecTV possibly know when a sporting event is supposed to end? _No one_ knows that.


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> That would be nearly impossible, because (a) the guide isn't updated on the fly, and (b) how would DirecTV possibly know when a sporting event is supposed to end? _No one_ knows that.


I thought there was some sort of signal they can inject into the satellite feed that indicates when they need to extend a show for x minutes? Didn't some previous system for VCR's have something like this?

They control the feed, so why couldn't they do this?


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

OverThereTooMuch said:


> I thought there was some sort of signal they can inject into the satellite feed that indicates when they need to extend a show for x minutes? Didn't some previous system for VCR's have something like this?
> 
> They control the feed, so why couldn't they do this?


DirecTV doesn't control the individual feeds from the networks. The networks would have to do that.


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

Newshawk said:


> DirecTV doesn't control the individual feeds from the networks. The networks would have to do that.


They can add their own commercials, and then tack on that DTV banner when the game is over and they cut away (I'm betting there's a person that does that by hand).

Edit: I don't meant that they just add their own commercials whenever they want to  Just like with cable, there are breaks that are owned by the network, and breaks that are owned by the satellite/cable provider. They cut away from the net feed and add their own content.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

But the guide information is provided by and updated by the Tribune Media Co., and that cannot be changed on the fly.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> But the guide information is provided by and updated by the Tribune Media Co., and that cannot be changed on the fly.


And that's really sad because alot of the programming information is either none or
incomplete.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> But the guide information is provided by and updated by the Tribune Media Co., and that cannot be changed on the fly.


I have several contacts already lined up who can give me better access to the guide data providers. I plan on meeting with them Saturday and Sunday.

My suggestion, unless you all have a better one, is for TMS and the other major players in the arena to have a "report bad guide data" link available. When they get 1,485 complaints about the same station, they'll know where to go.


----------



## jazzyjez (Jan 2, 2006)

Tom,

Like many I'd like to know about OTA developments for HR21 and similar receivers… seems to me they're now trying to fix a problem that they previously had an excellent solution to, i.e. the HR20. Having said that, there may be a better solution for some systems that could be combined with MRV:

We need to be able to optimize the use of all DVRs (as Draconis alluded to), but in addition, maybe one of these within a networked group of receivers could be the designated "Antenna Master" -- much like internet connection sharing on a server. OK, they'd be some limitations with such a system -- you'd effectively have a maximum of two OTA channels available to share between all receivers -- but this, I'm sure, would be a good solution for many, and better than multiple antenna splitters with the associated deterioration of signal. In my case, I have 3 receivers, but 85% of the time we're only using any one of them (and so I'd guess we only have two on simultaneously about 10-15% of the time, and so almost never have all three on at the same time). Interestingly, I think this option could be made to work, via software/firmware with existing HR20/HR21 type hardware which would be a good thing for all those, like me, who feel a bit drained from all those $300 charges for updating receivers over the past couple of years.

Still with me… let's use VOD for some more interesting stuff -- yes, I know it's great to be able to download movies, etc. (and I've tried that), but these movies and series always come around again sooner or later anyway, and if you really wanted something you could rent the DVD, so to me it's a waste of bandwidth. I'd like more video-podcast type programming such as daily news broadcasts and general interest programs from overseas or different regions within the US/Canada, that you cannot practically get by any other means. That would be unique and interesting rather than something that just effectively duplicates existing services.

Finally, I hope you have an enjoyable time there -- even if none of the above is of any relevance! -- J.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> That would be nearly impossible, because (a) the guide isn't updated on the fly, and (b) how would DirecTV possibly know when a sporting event is supposed to end? _No one_ knows that.


I find it hard to believe they can't send some sort of signel indicating that the show is delayed and then another that it is starting. Now if it is a cost issue that is different but I doubt it is impossible. I could see issues with the fact that cbs chicago is seperate from cbs in another market so it would be a cost issue t be able to send they start of show for all these markets. Still would be a great feature.


----------



## sunking (Feb 17, 2004)

Lord Vader said:


> But the guide information is provided by and updated by the Tribune Media Co., and that cannot be changed on the fly.


Eh? Can't be changed because it currently isn't working that way? It's all done with software, virtually anything is doable. It doesn't matter where the main guide info is coming from originally, there is nothing stopping D* from injecting a few guide updates here or there if a game is running over. Now what this takes to do at this point is another question, this was probably something that would have been a no brainer to from the start. Adding it at this point could possibly be a bit hairier. But of course it can be done. Then again they can't even get DLBs working, so who knows...


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

thxultra said:


> I find it hard to believe they can't send some sort of signel indicating that the show is delayed and then another that it is starting. Now if it is a cost issue that is different but I doubt it is impossible. I could see issues with the fact that cbs chicago is seperate from cbs in another market so it would be a cost issue t be able to send they start of show for all these markets. Still would be a great feature.


Keep in mind that it also would introduce all kinds of scheduling conflict scenarios too.


----------



## tomski35 (Sep 7, 2007)

shaun-ohio said:


> will we ever get dual live buffers?


+1


----------



## themorg (Jul 13, 2005)

Tom,
How about this. We would love to do VOD, but have Hughesnet. We cannot switch to another carrier, so question is:

When will DirecTV negotiate with Hughes to lift the FAP policy for DirecTV customers who wish to use VOD?

Thanks!


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> But the guide information is provided by and updated by the Tribune Media Co., and that cannot be changed on the fly.





sunking said:


> Eh? Can't be changed because it currently isn't working that way? It's all done with software, virtually anything is doable. It doesn't matter where the main guide info is coming from originally, there is nothing stopping D* from injecting a few guide updates here or there if a game is running over. Now what this takes to do at this point is another question, this was probably something that would have been a no brainer to from the start. Adding it at this point could possibly be a bit hairier. But of course it can be done. Then again they can't even get DLBs working, so who knows...


I agree. This can be done. They don't need to touch the schedule at all.

Ending recording early:
Software needs to know when to stop recording a program:
1) When the user makes the appropriate menu choices
2) When the end of the scheduled time occurs.
3) When they get the appropriate signal embedded in the satellite feed.

Extending recording:
1) Nothing scheduled for the next half hour, nothing needs to change in the schedule
2) Handle conflict case. Likely would have a default in case the user isn't watching. Default could be "extend current recording" or "schedule original program".

There seem to be a finite set of variables here. Maybe I haven't listed all of the cases, but it's TV, not rocket science  They can figure this out.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jazzyjez said:


> I'd like more video-podcast type programming such as daily news broadcasts and general interest programs from overseas or different regions within the US/Canada, that you cannot practically get by any other means.


Another vote for Howard TV.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

themorg said:


> When will DirecTV negotiate with Hughes to lift the FAP policy for DirecTV customers who wish to use VOD?


Perhaps if DIRECTV donated a satellite or two?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

thxultra said:


> I find it hard to believe they can't send some sort of signel indicating that the show is delayed and then another that it is starting.


Who is "they" and how do you expect them to deal with any conflicts that might result?


----------



## listeve (Jan 24, 2007)

Please ask about the D* website. It is pretty poor. Navigation is a pain in the neck and trying to find where to find a particular function is equally irritating.

Also, please ask that they keep it updated to current offers. I tried four or five times to get HDExtra through the website and finally resorted to doing it on the phone thanks to DBSTalk.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

What is DirecTv doing to reduce or eliminate the "Let's make a Deal" aka CSR Roulette? Is a rewards type program in the cards?

Are they considering going in house for installations & support, cutting out the HSP middlemen?

Status on Home Media Center?

Anime Network?


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

listeve said:


> Please ask about the D* website. It is pretty poor. Navigation is a pain in the neck and trying to find where to find a particular function is equally irritating.
> 
> Also, please ask that they keep it updated to current offers. I tried four or five times to get HDExtra through the website and finally resorted to doing it on the phone thanks to DBSTalk.


Haven't they updated the site a few times in the last year or so?

Looks a lot different than it used to when I first joined


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

FYI: I already know one new thing introduced at CES 2008: The "Harmony One" remote. 

More here ...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1372047#post1372047


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

I have a couple of questions. Even if you have past answers, I ask that you bring them up to continue the discussion and help them to know the ongoing importance to users.

*Will CIR work in the future and block search results from channels I do not get?*
Background: The CIR fix is rolling out but does not seem to be working. For instance, the 80's, 380's, Starz, Encore, and some porn are now clearly shown as channels I do not get. But search and autorecord still say you get those channels. I just did searches for the Bears, Cowboys, and Colts games. All three searches suggested I record programs on channels I do not receive.

*Will the PREV button be able to work between Recording to Recording**?*
Currently the PREV button works in these modes:
+ Live to Live
+ Live to Recording
+ Recording to Live
If the PREV button could work between Recording to Recording, it would give us a major DLB workaround: One click between programs, automatically going back to where you left off.

*Any update on Automatic Soft Padding of a minute before and after?*
We have well documented that the HR20/21 start late bug. It initiates the recording process nearly on time. The problem is that it takes so long to change channels and then begin recording to the new file. Are they working on a fix.

and by far the most important question...

*Would they consider going to the next level, at least with you moderators?*
_I rely on you to say this more tactfully than this._

DIRECTV has come so far with us from giving us Go/No Go on an NR a couple days ahead to letting us do bug checking. Are they ready for the next level? Maybe DIRECTV could sometimes show just the moderators limited "white board" or notes on tweaks they are thinking about. Get some feedback BEFORE they commit the time to programming. Only 10% of users like the To Do change. 6% liked animations. 4% liked the Guide button not being the Guide button. Don't bring up the examples but there are dozens of others that left the users just scratching their heads.

I am not suggesting you ever be told of next gen products. This would not be a focus group. Just a handful of people who could tell the king when he is wearing no clothes.

Look back at how many CE's were trying to fix animation speed alone. What to Do About To Do? already exemplifies them moving in this direction. Imagine how much development time could be saved if they knew ahead of time that they were about to misfire.

But it would take a lot of trust. Are they ready?

Have fun! Wish I could be there!

- Craig


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Craig, that's all great stuff! You know that a bunch of your buddies here are going to be on the floor asking stuff like that!


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Does anyone know if there is a content provider that has currently announced planes to broadcat in 1080p ?


If there was a program guide icon for it, TNT would have it turned on. Does that count?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

kcmurphy88 said:


> If there was a program guide icon for it, TNT would have it turned on. Does that count?


You mean.... this?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Just in the last 2 days worth of content here...I suspect our men on the ground at teh CEA are well-equipped with a super list of questions.

Boys...make sure you get your homework done every night, and take plenty of photos...


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

Martinrrrr said:


> I live in one of the Nashville burbs, on the northe end, and I've had the HD locals on DirecTV since April of 2006, all eight of them. Have brother-in-law call DirecTV.


It actually how far the person is from the city if he can get the HD locals or not. I did a search and noticed that in the Raleigh, NC DMA the town of Creedmoor, NC which is 25 miles from Raleigh can get the HD locals but go 15 miles north to Oxford, NC and HD locals are not available.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

bjflynn04 said:


> It actually how far the person is from the city if he can get the HD locals or not.


Bingo, if I put in a zip code a few miles to the east of Cookeville it shows HD locals. And while he could call D* and ask I wouldn't trust what a CSR says, too many people post they're told they can get HD locals and find out after install they can't, at least with the web site saying he can there's no doubt.


----------



## digitalfreak (Nov 30, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> Tom.. Please get us an update on the status of the Microsoft/DirecTV Media Center Card for the PC.
> 
> Thanks and have fun...


I second that!


----------



## RUBBLE (Mar 6, 2006)

Is there any chance the sattelite dish size can get smaller in the future?


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

Will the reports be in this forum or another?

Stickied or not?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=138


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

Missed that. Thanks.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

houskamp said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=138


Unfortunately, that looks to be an announcement-only forum, so discussion will still have to occur outside of that forum.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Drew2k said:


> Unfortunately, that looks to be an announcement-only forum, so discussion will still have to occur outside of that forum.


Waven't seen a peep yet anywhere about DirecTV....


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Give em time.. CES hasn't hardly started yet..


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

houskamp said:


> Give em time.. CES hasn't hardly started yet..


It started yesterday...it's now 24 hours old already...you know us....we're antsy (ANSI)...


----------



## themorg (Jul 13, 2005)

harsh said:


> Perhaps if DIRECTV donated a satellite or two?


Unfortunately, that's what Spaceway1 and 2 were for. DirecTV took them over to help out with HD until D10 and D11 were airborne.

And that really isn't the issue. The problem is Hughes FAP policy. When DirecTV and DirecWay were under one company, our download limit was over 2GB per day! Now it is 425MB per day. About 1/6 of what it used to be. Under the old policy, VOD would not be a problem. It is only Hughes that has caused the problem. I'm just hopeful that since DirecTV used to own it, they could help negotiate with them to help us utilize a service they are marketing, that we cannot really use.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

RAD said:


> Add Nashville to that question. Brother in law has Nashville SD locals but D* web site says no on HD locals.


I'm in Franklin and I get Nashville locals in HD. what gives?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> I'm in Franklin and I get Nashville locals in HD. what gives?


DIRECTV DOES HAVE NASHVILLE HD LOCALS, no argument about that. The issue is that the HD coverage area appears to not be as large as the SD coverage area, Cookeville gets SD local but not HD locals. Raleigh NC has this same issue, the quesion for D* is what will/can the do about it?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

A lot of people know about antennaweb.org to check HD coverage areas, but another site to try is TV Fool. This reports in a different format than antennaweb and IMHO, gives quite a bit more information ...


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Guys, CES press day was yesterday, Dish had their press conference today, DIRECTV won't have their event until tonight. So it may be awhile before we can compile all your answers. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

When is Norfolk, Va area getting HD LiL? We are the largest metro area in the country without HD LiL...


----------



## eking64 (Oct 26, 2007)

bjflynn04 said:


> It actually how far the person is from the city if he can get the HD locals or not. I did a search and noticed that in the Raleigh, NC DMA the town of Creedmoor, NC which is 25 miles from Raleigh can get the HD locals but go 15 miles north to Oxford, NC and HD locals are not available.


Not true, I live north of Oxford and get the HD locals for the Raleigh DMA.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

eking64 said:


> Not true, I live north of Oxford and get the HD locals for the Raleigh DMA.


So I know now that Directv.com is not always correct. That is how I pulled up for Oxford Locals. I am not that far from you I am six miles from Clarksville, VA .


----------



## mjbehren (Nov 21, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> A lot of people know about antennaweb.org to check HD coverage areas, but another site to try is TV Fool. This reports in a different format than antennaweb and IMHO, gives quite a bit more information ...


TVFool is a very cool site... I didnt know about it. Thx for the link.

Mb


----------



## eking64 (Oct 26, 2007)

bjflynn04 said:


> So I know now that Directv.com is not always correct. That is how I pulled up for Oxford Locals. I am not that far from you I am six miles from Clarksville, VA .


I am about 5 miles from Virgilina, over in Oakhill, West of Stovall about 5 miles.


----------



## FireMedic8039 (Dec 24, 2007)

Have you huys checked out the HAVA Titanium HD box at the show?
http://www.myhava.com/product_hava_titanium_hd.html


----------



## chef8181 (Jan 25, 2007)

ToddinVA said:


> When is Norfolk, Va area getting HD LiL? We are the largest metro area in the country without HD LiL...


And we were promised HD locals in "late 2006". It's early 2008 and no word on when and if we're ever going to get them!


----------



## fallsjay (Jan 8, 2008)

when will there be an upgrade to sat-go. it is about a year old now and i want to buy one but was hoping there would be a wider hd one coming soon.


----------



## Tahoe41 (Jan 5, 2008)

jtcrusader said:


> Any fixes coming for the audio sync issues on the HD channels?


I second this one too.


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

GA for SWM?


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

Did I miss it? Has price/availability for the HR-21 Pro been said?


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

Question for the Mod. What Questions were you able to find answers for.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

rrrick8 said:


> Did I miss it? Has price/availability for the HR-21 Pro been said?


A buck three-eighty.


----------



## Jeffro (Dec 24, 2006)

Is the HR21 going to get a price reduction? If so, how much will it be and when is it going to happen?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Jeffro said:


> Is the HR21 going to get a price reduction? If so, how much will it be and when is it going to happen?


A rumor I saw was $299 down to $199 and it happens tomorrow.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

rrrick8 said:


> Did I miss it? Has price/availability for the HR-21 Pro been said?


I think I saw Earl post it being 599.00. I hope I'm not mistaken. I'll go check.

Here is the post.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1379663&postcount=7


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> I think I saw Earl post it being 599.00. I hope I'm not mistaken. I'll go check.
> 
> Here is the post.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1379663&postcount=7


Thanks. Any word on when?


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

rrrick8 said:


> Thanks. Any word on when?


:shrug: Keep tabs on that thread i guess. Or post the question to Earl in said thread.


----------



## mhammett (Jul 19, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> How about they just offer it on DoD?


I'd say the best method would be to offer it on the menu. Doesn't use bandwidth anywhere (sat or Internet) and everyone would have it.


----------



## mhammett (Jul 19, 2007)

ITrot said:


> For those of us living in the sticks with little or crappy 'broadband' service (I'm looking at you HughesNet), what is your solution for us to be able to use DOD?


I'd check out www.part-15.org or www.wispa.org to see if there is a WISP in your area. Google may be able to find something for you as well. All consumer satellite broadband blows. Most satellite communications in general blow.


----------



## mhammett (Jul 19, 2007)

loudo said:


> Currently the agreement doesn't say anything about it being *required*. It only states the following:
> 1. You should have a phone line connected for "Optimal performance".
> 2. You need a phone line connected to order PPV via the remote.
> 3. If you have multiple TVs, and the receivers are connected to the same phone line, you can have them mirrored (for the $4.99 a month fee) instead of buying subscriptions for each receiver.


Could you explain #3? Are you saying that if you plug all your receivers into the same phone line, you just pay for a single $4.99/month fee instead of one per receiver?


----------



## ktk0117 (Nov 27, 2006)

mhammett said:


> Could you explain #3? Are you saying that if you plug all your receivers into the same phone line, you just pay for a single $4.99/month fee instead of one per receiver?


Yea, I have 3 out of 4 receivers connected to the same phone line, why am I still paying $4.99/ea?

~


----------



## mhammett (Jul 19, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Oh...you mean like the 16 different cable companies...yeah...they sure are competitive and reduce prices all the time... :lol:
> 
> Sat has plenty of competition, and the technology changes all the time as well...All Echostar does for DirecTV right now is distract them needlessly...


With satellite, there is only DirecTV and Dish (well, there is still C-band)... not enough competition.

With cable, very rarely is there over-build competition, otherwise there is none.

With TV from non-traditional sources (IPTV, FTTx, etc.) coming online, hopefully that'll incite some change.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

mhammett said:


> Could you explain #3? Are you saying that if you plug all your receivers into the same phone line, you just pay for a single $4.99/month fee instead of one per receiver?


No, the mirroring fee is $4.99 per receiver, and it's irrelevant whether they're all connected to the same phone line or not connected at all to a phone line. A couple of mine are connected, most aren't, and two are connected to my fax #, which is different from my main number to which a couple DVRs are connected; and I pay $4.99/month for each mirrored receiver.


----------



## mhammett (Jul 19, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> No, the mirroring fee is $4.99 per receiver, and it's irrelevant whether they're all connected to the same phone line or not connected at all to a phone line. A couple of mine are connected, most aren't, and two are connected to my fax #, which is different from my main number to which a couple DVRs are connected; and I pay $4.99/month for each mirrored receiver.


That's what I assumed. Hell, out of the dozens of DirecTV receivers I know of, maybe 2 are connected to a phone.

What did the previous poster mean?


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

mhammett said:


> Could you explain #3? Are you saying that if you plug all your receivers into the same phone line, you just pay for a single $4.99/month fee instead of one per receiver?





ktk0117 said:


> Yea, I have 3 out of 4 receivers connected to the same phone line, why am I still paying $4.99/ea?
> ~


I think what that is referring to is you have a DirecTV account. If those receivers all "reside" at the same place, you are only required to pay a $4.99 per month 'mirroring fee' for each additional receiver. If you have multiple receivers, but they are at Mom's house, College Boy's dorm, neighbor-over-the-fences house, etc., those receivers would be required to have their own account, paying full price for the programming package, etc.

This used to be "verified" by them all being connected to the same phone line. That language still exists apparently.


----------



## RClarkofNC (Sep 29, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> SWM - when can I get it and what will it cost me?


Well, CES is now over. Does anyone know if any of our reps asked DirecTV this question and, if so, what the answer was? Like many others, I'm anxiously awaiting the general availability of SWM so I can say goodbye to my cable company. I would hope that, by now, DirecTV would share at least a general idea of their rollout plan.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

mhammett said:


> Could you explain #3? Are you saying that if you plug all your receivers into the same phone line, you just pay for a single $4.99/month fee instead of one per receiver?


I didn't say it, DirecTV Customer Agreement says it. But I think what it means is, "If all of your receivers are connected to the same phone line, you only have to pay a mirroring fee ($4.99) for each receiver, instead of getting a separate subscription for each receiver.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

OK, here is the quote from the DirecTV Customer Agreement:
(f) *Phone Connections. *For optimal performance of your Receiving Equipment, including ordering with your remote control or receiving certain Services, each of your receivers must be directly connected to the same land-based telephone line. *If you add Service on additional TVs, you may purchase a separate subscription for each additional TV, or, if all your receivers are continuously connected to the same land-based telephone line, we can "mirror" programming to your additional TVs and charge you only the fee amount described in Section 2.* You agree to provide true and accurate information about the location of your receivers. If we detect that any receiver is not regularly connected to a land-based telephone line, we may investigate and, if it is determined that the receiver is not at the location identified on your account, we may disconnect the receiver or charge you the full programming subscription price for the receiver.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

loudo said:


> If we detect that any receiver is not regularly connected to a land-based telephone line, *we may investigate and, if it is determined that the receiver is not at the location identified on your account,* we may disconnect the receiver or charge you the full programming subscription price for the receiver.


And in the later part of the customer agreement quote, the critical information is that if all the receivers on your account are not connected to the same (or any) phone line, they have the right to investigate, and either disconnect or charge full rate for any that are found in violation.

Carl


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

So what if you don't have a phone line, can you connect them all to the internet?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

If you're able to, why not?


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> So what if you don't have a phone line, can you connect them all to the internet?


With the HR20 and 21(i think) IP Callback is going national.


----------



## bjlc (Aug 20, 2004)

so again, the convention is over, when do we see a synopsis of our answered questions?

this is not to be a pain, but if you solicited questions, you should answer them.

thank you again, for you coverage of this convention, I am sure it was "nerve racking" and "tough work" but someone had to do it.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Not every question could be asked, however, so don't be so insistent here.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

bjlc said:



> so again, the convention is over, when do we see a synopsis of our answered questions?
> 
> this is not to be a pain, but if you solicited questions, you should answer them.
> 
> thank you again, for you coverage of this convention, I am sure it was "nerve racking" and "tough work" but someone had to do it.


My apologies, I've been extremely busy, literally starting with my landing at 2:30am Thursday after CES. We didn't get as much time with the DIRECTV folks in the know this year, they were also extremely busy this year.

Thankfully, I have an invite to correspond with them, which is where my being busy has interfered.

Please bear with the moderators as we shift a bit to get the questions answered for you.

Thank you for your patience and understanding,
Tom


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Tom Robertson said:


> My apologies, I've been extremely busy, literally starting with my landing at 2:30am Thursday after CES. We didn't get as much time with the DIRECTV folks in the know this year, they were also extremely busy this year.
> 
> Thankfully, I have an invite to correspond with them, which is where my being busy has interfered.
> 
> ...


We understand you have a life Tom. Look forward to the feedback when you have the time (perhaps in a different thread?).


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

morgantown said:


> We understand you have a life Tom. Look forward to the feedback when you have the time (perhaps in a different thread?).


Yes, I will create at least one thread of DIRECTV Q&A and sticky that in place of this one.

And thank you.
Tom


----------



## bjlc (Aug 20, 2004)

thanks Tom.. I wasn't trying to be a pain in the kister either. 

I just wanted to know if and when you were going to respond to the questions that you asked for. 

have a great day.. and enjoy watching the Packers play this weekend and maybe two and a half weeks from now as well.


----------



## Scott B. (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey Tom, may we see the answers you have so far? I'm tring to be patient but I guess I'm not the best at it. I'm also looking forward to see how far they went to answering our questions.


----------



## techm8n (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom Robertson said:


> Yes, I will create at least one thread of DIRECTV Q&A and sticky that in place of this one.
> 
> And thank you.
> Tom


Tom,

Any updates regarding the DTV Q&A? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Scott B. (Jan 22, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> Yes, I will create at least one thread of DIRECTV Q&A and sticky that in place of this one.
> 
> And thank you.
> Tom


Hey, Tom did you change your mind. I guess there was no answers to report back to us. You have never left us high and dry like this before.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

The report is available for just 3 easy payments of $9.95...:lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Scott B. said:


> Hey, Tom did you change your mind. I guess there was no answers to report back to us. You have never left us high and dry like this before.


Tom and I (and the other Mods)...
Are working on a special event.....

He hasn't forgotten.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Tom and I (and the other Mods)...
> Are working on a special event.....
> 
> He hasn't forgotten.


Another post where Earl drops a little bomb on us then moves on.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

I hope an answer for the PC screen saver is in there.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

We like "Special"


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

My apologies, my family is struggling with a very large issue that is life changing for many of the members.  I t doesn't directly involve me and I am fine, no one is physically ill, we all will recover individually and as a large family, tho it will take up to a year. Much of my time is dedicated to helping the whole family, as a loving father/grandfather/great grandfather should.

I have many of the answers and hope to collate them into a sane document this evening.

Thanks for your abundant patience,
Tom

Please keep this thread clean and on topic. If you wish to say something to me, PM or another thread elsewhere would be more appropriate. Thanks.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Tom, family first man. We appreciate all you do and can wait until your family issue is resolved. Thanks for the update!


----------



## looknow12 (Nov 25, 2006)

harsh said:


> Another vote for Howard TV.


Here here. The only reason I have a single cable subscription is Howard TV. With the new VOD services there should be no reason In Demand can't strike a deal with Directv


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

bjflynn04 said:


> Will Directv ever expand the spot beam coverage for the HD locals so that an entire DMA can receive HD locals? For example in the Raleigh-Durham, NC DMA the HD locals are only available to areas close to Raleigh-Durham.


Well I don't have to wait for the answer for this question anymore because according to Directv's Website HD locals are now available for my Zipcode.


----------



## Scott B. (Jan 22, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Tom and I (and the other Mods)...
> Are working on a special event.....
> 
> He hasn't forgotten.


Have you all forgotten or is it really going to be that special that it is taking this long?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Scott B. said:


> Have you all forgotten or is it really going to be that special?


We have not forgotten about it...

And yes... it is going to be "that" special.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Scott B. said:


> Have you all forgotten *or is it really going to be that special?*


----------



## Scott B. (Jan 22, 2007)

WOW! That was fast!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Scott B. said:


> WOW! That was fast!


Faster then Jimmy Johns?


----------



## Scott B. (Jan 22, 2007)

I couldn't tell you I've never been to one. Maybe you could give us a hint of what we are waiting for or when it may happen.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Scott B. said:


> I couldn't tell you I've never been to one. Maybe you could give us a hint of what we are waiting for or when it may happen.


Nah...


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Nah...


:raspberry

(Edit: that is meant with a smile)


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, Earl's got my attention.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Drew2k said:


> Well, Earl's got my attention.


I was going to ask the other day, but thought better of it. I'm interested too !


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

so is there some hidden tests going on???


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

houskamp said:


> so is there some hidden tests going on???


Yes... to see how you all react to teaser posts


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes... to see how you all react to teaser posts


The neat thing is that when the news is out.................................


----------



## Scott B. (Jan 22, 2007)

Seeing that it has been another month of no word. I thought I would refresh everyones memory about previous Statements made in this thread. Respectfully! But some answers or some time line on the "Special Event" would be great.


----------



## Scott B. (Jan 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## bjlc (Aug 20, 2004)

and I have been afraid to ask if we ever were going to get answers. I didn't want to get yelled at by Earl.  

but since its been brought up, are we going to see some answers soon? some of us have been very patient.


----------



## Scott B. (Jan 22, 2007)

Any answers yet or do we still have to wait for this special mystery event?


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

More soup please?


----------



## Scott B. (Jan 22, 2007)

How about some info Tom or Earl. I think it's been so long the so called special event has become not so special. I would gladly take the answers and skip the event if it would prevent another 4+ months of waiting!


----------



## techm8n (Jan 3, 2008)

After 4+ months, I think it's safe to say that we're not going to receive any answers to these questions.


----------



## bjlc (Aug 20, 2004)

I guess that I would have to concur. the guys are already buying plane tickets for the up coming show and booking their hotel rooms.


----------



## RClarkofNC (Sep 29, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> We have not forgotten about it...
> 
> And yes... it is going to be "that" special.


Hopefully Earl wasn't the one planning the special announcement because then we might not ever find out, though that's not much different than how things have turned out. :nono2:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Unless there's something new and unique about what DIRECTV 11 is going to bring to the party, it seems like most of the thunder is gone. They've introduced several new receivers and have delivered SWM capabilities at all levels with the introduction of the R22.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I think there are a couple of HRs coming. I don't know anything about their specifications though.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Since CES2008, w have also already seen the Media Share PC Playback software delivered to testers.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

"The Shadow Knows*"

*The Shadow knows a lot of stuff, but a lot of stuff he doesn't.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> "The Shadow Knows"


Will the shadow tell?


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

smiddy said:


> I think there are a couple of HRs coming. I don't know anything about their specifications though.


HR22, AND HR23.... but thats all i know


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

mx6bfast said:


> Will the shadow tell?


yeah right:lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Tom and I (and the other Mods)...
> Are working on a special event.....
> 
> He hasn't forgotten.





Earl Bonovich said:


> We have not forgotten about it...
> 
> And yes... it is going to be "that" special.





Stuart Sweet said:


> "The Shadow Knows*"
> 
> *The Shadow knows a lot of stuff, but a lot of stuff he doesn't.


:new_puppy


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

All I want to know is whether sex is involved. Oops! Can I say that here? Family forum, family forum...I'll have to slap myself.


----------



## oldfantom (Mar 13, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> ...I'll have to slap myself.


Family forum, family forum.......

No comment.


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> "The Shadow Knows*"
> 
> *The Shadow knows a lot of stuff, but a lot of stuff he doesn't.


Teases suck. 

Either tell us or don't, but don't toss meat into a cage filled with rabid dogs.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

OverThereTooMuch said:


> Teases suck.
> 
> Either tell us or don't, but don't toss meat into a cage filled with rabid dogs.


but thats their specialty.:lol: honestly i like themystery though.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

OverThereTooMuch said:


> Teases suck.


Actually, a true tease doesn't. 

{Family forum}

{Family forum}



In advance, my apologies. Mods feel free to delete at any time!


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

carefull guys, this thread is almost as off topic as dlb one :lol:


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

OverThereTooMuch said:


> Teases suck.
> 
> Either tell us or don't, but don't toss meat into a cage filled with rabid dogs.


Be happy this isn't the other "Guys" site where they tell everyone about the great meeting they had with Charlie Ergan (Dish) but can't talk about all the things he told them.


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

RAD said:


> Be happy this isn't the other "Guys" site where they tell everyone about the great meeting they had with Charlie Ergan (Dish) but can't talk about all the things he told them.


Actually, I'm pretty sure I've seen comments from mods here that do say pretty much the same thing


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

houskamp said:


> carefull guys, this thread is almost as off topic as dlb one :lol:


but, the shadow started it:lol: [kinda]


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

RAD said:


> Be happy this isn't the other "Guys" site where they tell everyone about the great meeting they had with Charlie Ergan (Dish) but can't talk about all the things he told them.





OverThereTooMuch said:


> Actually, I'm pretty sure I've seen comments from mods here that do say pretty much the same thing


Hmm... I thought I told everyone what Charlie Ergan told me.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Hmm... I thought I told everyone what Charlie Ergan told me.


Charlie says ....

He loves his Good 'n Plenty!

Charlie says ....


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Hmm... I thought I told everyone what Charlie Ergan told me.


Why would you continue to make jokes in this thread instead of providing a serious update? It shows a real lack of respect to other DBS Talk members.

Can you please lock this thread until you DO have answers, so nobody will feel the need to bump it again?

Thanks!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

No worries, I like having fun more than being all wound up tight. 

This thread will be locked and replaced with the answers. Until then, I don't mind reminders and queries.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

yeah Tom stop joking around.. GRRR
LOL


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

OverThereTooMuch said:


> Why would you continue to make jokes in this thread instead of providing a serious update? It shows a real lack of respect to other DBS Talk members.
> 
> Can you please lock this thread until you DO have answers, so nobody will feel the need to bump it again?
> 
> Thanks!


Whoa.....I guess this thread is far more serious than I ever imagined.

Sure, we're all interested in new/more information, but not at the expense of blowing a gasket. :eek2:  :lol:

One day at a time Tom.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Should we start a CES 2010: Ask D* thread? Maybe we will get some answers by then.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

mx6bfast said:


> Should we start a CES 2010: Ask D* thread? Maybe we will get some answers by then.


It's getting ugly....


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

CES 2008 is over, and judging by the tone here, so is this thread. Sorry boys and girls.


----------

